# Router Planing



## tpartin (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a 3 ft cross section of oak that I am planning on planing with my plunge router. Do i have to wait for it to dry out? If I cut it down to within an inch of my desired depth it would dry out quicker yes?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

tpartin said:


> I have a 3 ft cross section of oak that I am planning on planing with my plunge router. Do i have to wait for it to dry out? If I cut it down to within an inch of my desired depth it would dry out quicker yes?


 It would dry quicker but routing it out would make it more likely to crack than it would otherwise.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

How thick is it now? Speeding up the drying time could be your enemy. Do you have it in a somewhat controlled setting. Best if it stays dry with no rain or morning dew with air circulation. If its been cut and drying for a while. You may cause it to check more easily by removing the outer surface. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------

